# Louisiana Country Smoker HW-1320 info please



## wingman (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm considering purchasing the Whole Hog pellet smoker model WH-1320. Well it's between thsi and the Traeger XL and I seem to be drawn to this unit. Does anyone have any experience with these smokers. it appears to be very well built but I'm having a hard time finding reviews on it etc. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 6, 2010)

Just trying to get ya some help


----------



## bbqhead (Apr 6, 2010)

I might not be much help but I got their tailgate model 2 mo. ago,  it seems to be a good product. I was like you, couldn't find a lot of info, just took a chance.


----------



## wingman (Apr 7, 2010)

Update - Wingman will be sleeping on the couch tonight! The next week for that matter... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm kidding... My wife loves BBQ so she supports my thin blue smoke addiction. She's a keeper!

I emailed some pitmasters that were using this thing in competition. One of which (Andy) just won with a perfect score in chicken (180). He was extremely pleased with the smoker and it's versatility. His web site is http://www.smokeonwheels.com  Big Congrats Any!

That was incentive to start looking for pricing. A buddy of mine recommended an outfit in Kansas. The owner and operator was amazing and very helpful. We will close the deal tomorrow. Best price I found in all the internet! No tax free shipping. When I get it on site I will be doing a full review with video etc on my site. I will provide the info within these walls as well.


----------



## formerlyfatguy (Apr 7, 2010)

I've been reading a lot of postings on various forums about Traeger's lately.
A lot of them are complaining about poor build quality. They are made in China now.I was looking at the Traeger line before I bought my pellet pooper and decided to look at a couple of other companies units.
I ended up buying a Memphis Pro and couldn't be happier. It has an insulated cabinet and it's got a gasket in place, to maintain the temps.
It has what they call a ITC controller and it works great. Goes from 180-650 degrees. Another real good line in the MAK 2 Star General. Both these units are USA made. Shop for prices at bigpoppasmokers.com. Great prices and even better customer service.
Go to pelletheads.com for a lot of info on pellet cookers.
Good luck with your choice.


----------



## wingman (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info. 

I decided on the HW-1320. I'm hoping to have it on site by the end of next week.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't know anything about that rig but it looks like it would work really well thou. Now it's 2 complete smokers right???


----------



## wingman (Apr 7, 2010)

The guy I emailed (Andy) uses his in competition and he says you can use it as 2 single 660 sq. inch smokers running at different temps. Or you can remove the divider and use it with both fire boxed an augers running as one large smoker/grill. If you run one fire box you can use it as a cold smoker from what I was told. Set it to 180 and put your meats clear on the other end. You can do a hog on this thing. This thing is suppose to get up around 600 degrees if you wish to grill steaks. I have seen it in person and it seems to be a well built, well thought out unit. I have yet to see one in action.


----------

